# Info wanted on ANTONY EBENEEZER (Pilot) *not stolen*



## jesterfaerie (12 September 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has any info on him, chestnut TB born in 1999. He belonged to a friend of mine and I am just curious if anyone knows his whereabouts. 
PM me, many thanks.


----------



## cally6008 (12 September 2011)

Equine Details - ANTONY EBENEEZER (GB)
Competition name(s) - [Weatherbys] 	 ANTONY EBENEEZER (GB)
Date of Birth	10-Apr-1999
Gender	Gelding
Colour	Chestnut (Chesnut)
Height	
Sire Name	Hurricane Sky (AUS)
Dam Name	Captivating (IRE)
Breed	Thoroughbred
Submitted by	Weatherbys
Studbook/Section	Thoroughbred
Birth Country	United Kingdom

Weatherbys
Tel: 01933-440077 ext 2260
Fax: 01933 304758
passports@weatherbys.co.uk

Racing Post record - http://www.racingpost.com/horses/ho...=horse_race_record&bottomHorseTabs=horse_form

Last race - may 2005

Youtube videos from 2008 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fGgDEwAvUc


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 September 2011)

Thank you for the post Cally should have said I do have that info and the last I saw of him was just a few years ago and the youtube video was posted by my friend who loaned him, she lost contact since then. Thank you very much though I appreciate it


----------



## cally6008 (12 September 2011)

Who did Tori loan Pilot from ?
Has Tori asked the owner about Pilot ?


----------



## jesterfaerie (12 September 2011)

cally6008 said:



			Who did Tori loan Pilot from ?
Has Tori asked the owner about Pilot ?
		
Click to expand...

I am not sure, the last I heard she didn't know where he is now, it is me who is more interested in where he is I had a real soft spot for him and my boy has never been closer to another horse. I believe he started rearing and was on a polo yard but thrown out because of his behaviour.


----------



## sazxxxxx (19 November 2011)

Hello i own pilot currently .He is for sale also .Please feel free to email me or add me on facebook sadie fackrell (mid lincs equine)


----------



## legaldancer (20 July 2013)

Have just been googling this horse out of interest and sorry to say he had to be PTS earlier this year because of an old injury/ field accident from what I gather. The young girl who owned him last has made a very touching tribute video of him which is on YouTube, called "for the life of Pi". It looks as though he was very loved and is very sadly missed. :-(


----------

